# Anyone trying to gain weight? Thyroid issues?



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I'm hoping to connect with people who are trying to gain weight. My BMI hovers around the underweight/healthy weight boundary but it would be great to get solidly in the healthy weight category. I eat 3 generous meals plus snacks and I'm beginning to wonder whether this could be a thyroid issue. I get and stay cold very easily, dry skin, poor concentration and easily dizzy but those are also things that happen with low weight. I have had an eating disorder in the past and occasionally now have a mealtime where it's difficult to eat but I always manage something.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi bobo

Have you asked your GP to check your thyroid levels?  They can do this through blood tests and also give your some support for trying to gain and maintain a healthier weight.

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Dory! My GP's agreed to test my thyroid along with progesterone next time I get past day 21 - hopefully  in 2 weeks! Xx


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Bobo
hope you're okay. Just wanted to say i had a similar problem being just under the healthy BMI despite eating well. I started doing weight training exercises at the gym to build muscle as opposed to just eating more and this has worked for me. i know everyone's different, but it may be worth looking at something like that to help too. do hope your thyroid is all good, glad you have this scheduled in for a test


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Secretsquirrel. I've just started tracking food/calories to make sure I'm taking in more than i'm using, and will investigate weight training. Normally I'd run a mile from that (literally... or cycle!) but all in a good cause


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

My BMI is about 18.4 and was told I need 20. Speaking to a nutritionist they asked me to add a table spoon of coconut oil to my muesli every day, eat lots of nuts, minimum 2 table spoons of olive oil a day, daily butter and full fat dairy at all times plus don't cut out carbs. Have gained a bit but I am burning calories very quickly as I also move a lot. I cycle daily to work and back but was asked not to go for runs.  I think weight training is a good idea.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi katkat2014 - thanks! Sounds like our BMIs are very similar. I too cycle back and fwd daily and run 5k once a week. Tracking my food I realised I was always over target on sugar and fat and always under on carbs and protein. So trying hard to increase complex carbs. Nuts is a good idea and should help with protein too. Hope your weight gaining goes well!


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't have Thyroid issues but am naturally very skinny - always been healthy, just v thin build. My obstetrician told me when I went to see him to discuss TTC that before starting Clomid he'd really recommend I try and get my weight up: he said he'd had slim women who'd conceived at BMI of 18, so I should aim for that as a minimum, but preferably 18.5+ to get into the 'healthy' range (although he did also say it was a v blunt tool, and that body fat was also key as women need a minimum % body fat to support ovulation)

I'm really struggling tbh - especially because as I'm PCOS I'm supposed to be eating low GL. All the recipes and info around low GL is all designed for weight loss, and as soon as I cut out the starchy carbs it's really difficult to get enough calories into me to avoid losing the weight I've worked so hard to put on!  (I was 17.7 BMI, I'm now 18.5 BMI, trying to maintain at least, ideally get up to 19+)

Fat, fat and fat was the advice, as per the posters above. Smother food in olive oil, coconut oil, tonnes and tonnes of nuts - anything to get the calories up.

Since going off the pill and switching to a low GL diet, I've completely lost interest in food at all, so even though there's loads of delicious low GL foods, I just don't feel like eating whatsoever....because fat and protein are so satiating, there's a reason why low GL is recommended for weight loss! No bloody use to those of us who have to eat low GL AND try to put on weight!!!


----------

